# Am I bringing her home too soon?



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

So my pup was born on 11/25/13, and breeder says she'll be ready to come home around 1/6/13. That's 6 weeks. Seemed fine to me as this would be my first pup, and have no idea about that kind of stuff. After going through the forum though I'm starting to notice most bring their pups home around 8 weeks, and when someone says 6 they're concerned about it. 

What are the concerns with this, and how serious of an issue is it? 

We're talking Nevada, guess certain states have laws about this. So if you I'd appreciate the help. Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes it is advised to not take a pup from the litter before 8 weeks - some people think even this is too soon and prefer 12weeks. It's very important for the puppies' to socialise with their littermates and mother during this time. The foundation for bite inhibition starts with the litter (and mother) not to mention social development. Perhaps more people will give some info, but I thought I'd share a quick comment just in case this post is over looked with it being holiday season and all. Good luck


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Six weeks is indeed too soon. Any breeder who lets a pup go that young is not a responsible breeder.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

In many states, it is illegal to remove a puppy from it's mother and littermates prior to 8 weeks. 

What Vagus said....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any breeder encouraging you to take a puppy home at 6 weeks is probably not someone you should be buying a puppy from.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

8 weeks is the law in many states. 

I think 12 weeks is fine if the breeder is doing plenty of socialization with the puppy. If the pup will be in the back yard, basement, or garage for another 4 weeks, it is preferable for the dog to be with you beyond 8 weeks. 

Prior to eight weeks the pups miss out on some dog-dog relations that they get from their littermates, who are really the only age dog they should be with, with the exception of a good dam. The dam can be totally separate by six weeks or allowed to be with them. 

Problems can be lack of understanding other dogs' body language and bite inhibition.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

8 weeks is the standard wait time around here, when i hear anything under 8 weeks its a automatic red flag to me.


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay so bad breeder, but I'm not going to just let her go. Deposit aside she still deserves a loving home and I won't deny her it because of a bad breeder. I will try to leave her there for 8 weeks, but now that I know this breeder isn't too responsible I don't know if I should. Anyways it's too soon obviously, but what are the repercussions? I have access to other dogs small and big boy and girl. Would that help with areas it draws concern to? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

List of rules by state: 
http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuspuppysaletable.htm

In addition to what other people have said, I would personally appreciate the extra two weeks of sleep!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Guess Selzer answered. My bad and thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hessa said:


> Okay so bad breeder, but I'm not going to just let her go. Deposit aside she still deserves a loving home and I won't deny her it because of a bad breeder. I will try to leave her there for 8 weeks, but now that I know this breeder isn't too responsible I don't know if I should. '
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And this is why bad breeders will never stop what they are doing.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Hessa said:


> Okay so bad breeder, but I'm not going to just let her go. Deposit aside she still deserves a loving home and I won't deny her it because of a bad breeder. I will try to leave her there for 8 weeks, but now that I know this breeder isn't too responsible I don't know if I should. Anyways it's too soon obviously, but what are the repercussions? I have access to other dogs small and big boy and girl. Would that help with areas it draws concern to?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You give your money to this breeder and they're just going to do it again. And again and again. People stop buying from her and maybe she stops breeding. 

It's like when people think of this as rescuing by buying from breeders like this or in really bad situations. The only thing you're rescuing is the breeder's bank account.

If you're going to give money to a breeder, and I don't care what the amount is, I'd want to know about all the health testing and the pedigree first. I'd want to know the breeder is doing the right thing with their dogs. If they're not, eat the deposit and look somewhere else for a more responsible breeder.


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Those are valid arguments to take into consideration. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ask the breeder if all the pups are spoken for and if they are all going home at 6 weeks. If they are, then take yours too. Better with you than with the breeder for 2 weeks if the other puppies are no longer there. If the others are leaving at even seven weeks it would be better to wait until then to bring yours home. 

Good luck with your new puppy.


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Selzer. Huge help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hessa, 

This one puppy is not going to make or break anyone. Will it have problems? Yes. Most assuredly and for a number of reasons. The first being it is a live creature and all live creatures become dead creatures at some point, and most of them do not live to the end of their allotted span without every having a hiccup. Good breeders have not been able to stave off death and they really only have made a little progress at staving off the problems that are so prevalent in the breed. 

It will also probably have problems because you are a newbie owner, and will need to learn along with the puppy. You will have to decide whether a trainer is good or full of poop. You will have to discover your and your pup's training style, and most likely there will be some hurdles along the way. 

We support good breeders because we have the best chance at getting the dog we are trying to get, with the temperament and suitability that we want. We support them because we believe they are trying to do right by the breed. We support them because they will take a dog back if it becomes necessary, and they can help us with our questions and concerns about our pups. We make the decision before we put down our deposit.

If you go there and you feel the puppies are sick, weak, abused, left in serious filth, drop your deposit and go. Don't take the puppy. Just leave and ASAP call animal control. But most likely you have fallen on a small breeder whose dogs are perfectly comfortable, fed, and the puppies cared for. 

Now you have to make a decision. You may decide that it is not right to support a breeder who is not doing everything that this site would like to see breeders do. Health testing, titles, the right kind of titles, show rating, etc. But then you have to ask yourself, should you drop your deposit and give this breeder that money. He will sell your puppy, don't be concerned about that, but now instead of making, say $800 on your puppy, he will make $800 + your deposit say $200. I frankly do not think this will teach him any lesson at all.

Again, if the pups are being kept in very poor conditions, and are showing signs of neglect. Don't buy the puppy. If there is something you just don't like about it, if your gut says, No! walk away. Better that then getting a puppy and being very sorry about it later. 

But don't be quick to totally back out at this point and not see the puppies at all. That is just giving the man whatever amount you gave for a deposit. 

Good luck whatever your decision. For your first dog, you're fine. Most of the people on this site got their first dogs from what they call BYBs (back yard breeders) or even pet stores (puppy mills). After learning about it, they now want to make sure others do not make the same mistakes, and that is well and good. Not all of them have had problems with their dogs -- more than what is normal for a GSD. But some have. Some have with better breeders too. It is what it is.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

selzer said:


> Hessa,
> 
> This one puppy is not going to make or break anyone. Will it have problems? Yes. Most assuredly and for a number of reasons. The first being it is a live creature and all live creatures become dead creatures at some point, and most of them do not live to the end of their allotted span without every having a hiccup.  Good breeders have not been able to stave off death and they really only have made a little progress at staving off the problems that are so prevalent in the breed.
> 
> ...


I find this a strange response, especially the quotes in red. It is full of assumptions. 
You are not here to teach the breeder a lesson but to get a pup you will be happy with for a long time.
I have adopted a puppy at 6 weeks and had dogs and thought it would be OK. It was a disaster. I am sure people have dodged that bullet but I would consider the deposit the price of a lesson well learned and get a good pup from a good breeder who doesn't release them before at least 9 or ten weeks. Just make sure you inquire about socialization to see if th epups are exposed to various situations and seeing plenty of people.


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

I think really my main concern is do those two weeks have the potential to make or break my dog? Like you said its a living thing and has a mind of its own. Every good living thing has it's bad moments. There's no such thing as perfect I understand that, but will it ever be out of my hands because of two weeks? Or is it still that my dog is going to be whatever I raise it to be? I don't want to do anything that's going to make my pup psychologically unstable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Hessa said:


> I think really my main concern is do those two weeks have the potential to make or break my dog? Like you said its a living thing and has a mind of its own. Every good living thing has it's bad moments. There's no such thing as perfect I understand that, but will it ever be out of my hands because of two weeks? Or is it still that my dog is going to be whatever I raise it to be? I don't want to do anything that's going to make my pup psychologically unstable.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


These two weeks are crucial and it is best not to get a pup before the 8 week age mark. Most problem pups I see as a trainer were adopted before that age, were hand raised or raised as a single pup. They often lack bite inhibition, are pushy and hard to raise. They have missed out on crucial lessons from the mother and litter mates.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hessa said:


> I think really my main concern is do those two weeks have the potential to make or break my dog? Like you said its a living thing and has a mind of its own. Every good living thing has it's bad moments. There's no such thing as perfect I understand that, but will it ever be out of my hands because of two weeks? Or is it still that my dog is going to be whatever I raise it to be? I don't want to do anything that's going to make my pup psychologically unstable.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I honestly don't think those valuable two weeks are going to be about a make or break for the puppy. It's going to be about the make or break for YOU. A puppy in and of itself is a TON of work, and by bringing the pup home early, you are adding to your workload. The puppy learns A LOT in this 2 week time span from it's mother and littermates and what it learns contributes to it's development and social behavior. This is turn becomes more work for you trying to teach the pup things it would have learned from its mother and littermates in social interaction, bite inhibition, etc.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Hessa said:


> I think really my main concern is do those two weeks have the potential to make or break my dog? Like you said its a living thing and has a mind of its own. Every good living thing has it's bad moments. There's no such thing as perfect I understand that, but will it ever be out of my hands because of two weeks? Or is it still that my dog is going to be whatever I raise it to be? I don't want to do anything that's going to make my pup psychologically unstable.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The dog's health and genetics is most likely going to make or break this dog. 

Just assuming here, but a breeder willing to part with their puppies at the way too young age of 6 weeks is probably not paying much attention to either.

Have you seen pedigrees or health clearances? Hips? Elbows? DM? Anything like that for both parents?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She doesn't have dogs. She has access to dogs. You are right of course, it can be a disaster to bring a young pup and throw it to older dogs. Some older dogs do not respect a puppy's puppy license. Interaction between puppies and adult dogs or even older puppies needs to be supervised carefully. it really doesn't matter if a pup is 6 or 9 week, that is still the case. A dog that has a really negative association during the socialization period (around 3-16 weeks) can carry that association with them and have trouble down the road. Of course it is often best to bring in a puppy at about 2-3 months old if you have older dogs, so that they can be introduced and get to know each other before the puppy license wears off.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

Lakl said:


> I honestly don't think those valuable two weeks are going to be about a make or break for the puppy. It's going to be about the make or break for YOU. A puppy in and of itself is a TON of work, and by bringing the pup home early, you are adding to your workload. The puppy learns A LOT in this 2 week time span from it's mother and littermates and what it learns contributes to it's development and social behavior. This is turn becomes more work for you trying to teach the pup things it would have learned from its mother and littermates in social interaction, bite inhibition, etc.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
People have problems with puppy biting (sometimes for a few months) even when acquired from good breeders at 8weeks, now add to that the fact your puppy _may_ have a poor temperament, you are getting her at _6 weeks_, (two weeks too early) it sound like your first gsd, and it's coming from a byb that will offer you no support after the sale. 
I agree with those who said leave the puppy and forget the deposit. You'll have enough strikes already, find a good breeder and stack the odds in your favor.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

> The play time that puppies spend with each other goes a long way towards teaching puppies many of their social skills, including bite inhibition, frustration tolerance, impulse control, self control, and the ability to be flexible in all sorts of social interactions.
> 
> The adorable play between puppies, which is so enjoyable to watch, is anything but light-hearted frivolous behavior -- it provides puppies the foundation for normal, healthy social behavior as adults in many contexts and is a critical part of a puppy's development and education.


~ Karen London Ph.D., CAAB, CPDT

I am of the opinion that this is a serious concern. One that knowledgeable and experienced GSD people would be hesitant to take on, and one that should absolutely be avoided by a novice owner. 

I would recommend that you do everything you can to stack the deck in your favor. Find a good breeder who does the appropriate health testing, proves their dogs in some forum by training and titling, has a solid puppy raising protocol, and develops a relationship with their buyers.

It's not fool proof. Nothing is where dogs are concerned. But you will have significantly better odds as well as a relationship to fall back on should there be a problem.

And that's not even considering the ethical implications of putting money into the hands of a shoddy "breeder."

Losing that $200 stinks. But it is likely to save you a great deal of money as well as heartache in the future.

JMO - FWIW - YMMV <--- the usual disclaimers


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Just to add...breeders that I've spoken to also spend this time period really evaluating the pups for placement. This period reveals a lot of personality, drives, suitability, etc. so that when your pup arrives at 8 weeks, you're pretty much well-informed of what you're getting and what to expect. Personally, I prefer a breeder that can give me more info than just sex, color, and the sire/dam is great with the family. You would be amazed the knowledge more experienced breeders can give you on what they're breeding and what you can expect.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

imo that 2 weeks isnt going to make or break your pup. a dogs temperment is what it is. is it going to be aggressive (dog or human) because it didnt get to spend 2 weeks with its litter? is it going to be fearful or nervy because of those two weeks? imo those answers are no. so what if the dog doesnt know bite inhibition and doggy manners. those things can be taught. whats more important is the temperment of the pup. if your dog is badly bred then a year with its litter mates and mom isnt going to change a thing. 

personally i'd go with a reputable breeder if possible. it seems redundant because everyone says it but it really does make a world of difference. a badly bred nervy shepherd is a handful for even the most experience trainers. a well bred shepherd imo is hands down the best dog you will ever own (of course im biased)


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^You will definitely become a regular, posting many threads on what to do with your nervy/fear-reactive/dog-reactive pup. I raised one (not the one in my avatar) and it was an absolutely exhaustive, eye-opening experience. She finally settled down around 4 years of age after many trainers and A LOT of work! 

The guy in my avatar?? Complete opposite and such a breeze to raise from day one. I should have named him Easy-Peasy.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

^^ although I didn't spend much time here over the past year - too busy taking class after class and seminars and working daily to pull every optimal aspect of my nervy dog to the fore and diminish his reactive responses. That's ongoing, btw. Don't get me wrong, I love classes. Adore classes! But it would be nice to not be the handler working away from everyone else while getting the stink eye from pet people who don't get it :/


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would not support a breeder who is trying to unload their 6 week old puppies. Most likely the reason being, they are active now, and being messy and no one wants to clean up messes.

Now if it was a dire rescue situation that's one thing.

I've seen a few dogs that were purchased at 6 weeks, and frankly the majority of them were raving idiots.

One, a samoyed grew up to be a raving lunatic who had no bite inhibition , had no problem nailing it's owner when it didn't want to do something, which the owner just brushed off.

I feel bad for puppies like this, and think every puppy/dog deserves a good home, but I won't support some idgit who's trying to get rid of them to early.

I get so tired /frustrated that buyers do not do their homework, as well as so called breeders, pumping out puppies and selling to just anyone. 

Question, I'm curious, do the parents of these puppies have any health clearances? Have they been ofa'd for hip/elbow dysplasia?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> You give your money to this breeder and they're just going to do it again. And again and again. People stop buying from her and maybe she stops breeding.
> 
> It's like when people think of this as rescuing by buying from breeders like this or in really bad situations. The only thing you're rescuing is the breeder's bank account.
> 
> If you're going to give money to a breeder, and I don't care what the amount is, I'd want to know about all the health testing and the pedigree first. I'd want to know the breeder is doing the right thing with their dogs. If they're not, eat the deposit and look somewhere else for a more responsible breeder.


 I agree. It seems like a good idea to give the pup a good home, but if the breeder is going to send the puppy to its new home at 6 weeks, what other corners have they cut? This is a 10+ year commitment, and you want to make sure that your new puppy has had the best start possible, which means health checks and raised properly.

Its hard to appreciate having a dog with health or temperament issues, until you have one yourself that you need to care for. It can be heartbreaking and discouraging, not to mention financially and emotionally draining.

Set yourself up for a good experience, please don't give a bad breeder your hard earned $$. It's why they keep doing what they're doing.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Hmmm...it seems an awful lot of posters have bitey, nervous pups they brought home at 8 weeks. But that's just my observation. Maybe its more bad genetics and less the age at which they were brought home? 

My pup was a surprise. I'd met him and picked him, but hubby and breeder fooled me and I thought hed already been spoken for. So I came home to find him one day. At 7 weeks, had I known, I might have asked they keep him one more week but I didn't know. He was in a litter of 2 and now at 8 months, he seems better adjusted then many I read about on here. 

Maybe the pups from the "important" breeders are going to more knowledgable homes, so that's another factor to consider. First-timers ars going to have have more problems by virtue of their inexperience.

I don't know...just thinking out loud. My pup is brave, friendly and as obnoxious as I'd expect a teen boy to be. And wonderful 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

belladonnalily said:


> Hmmm...it seems an awful lot of posters have bitey, nervous pups they brought home at 8 weeks. But that's just my observation. Maybe its more bad genetics and less the age at which they were brought home?


^^That's not what we mean tying in together nervy dogs with the age they're brought home. They're saying that if a breeder is sending the pup home at 6 weeks, then what else did they short cut on in the breeding process? Did they just stick two dogs together for color or weight or look instead of examining genetics, drive, health, etc? Because these type of breedings with no real goal behind them are the ones that have a stronger chance of producing these weak-nerved dogs we speak of.

These type of breedings CAN produce nice well-rounded dogs, but you're really rolling the dice on a 10+ year commitment. These are the dogs we see in the rescue section because someone could no longer deal with their issues. I would rather place my bet with a breeder that knows what they are producing and can tell me what kind of dog I'm getting before the pup even comes home.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

While I don't think those two weeks is going to necessarily give you a neurotic dog, I will tell you my story:

We got Yogi at six weeks. The people who "accidentally" left their male and female together with only pup panties on told us the puppies were weaned and eating hard food. They were still receiving milk from mom. We had three weeks where puppy non stop whined, tried nursing our female lab (who let hint even though there wad no milk), and became overbearing due to bot learning bite inhibition. We still have issues - yes he's still in the landshark phase at four months - but I feel as though he wouldn't be as bad if he'd stayed with the litter a little longer. As it was, we were the last to pick up our pup but it was nite the best situation and still isn't. Our lab is very sensitive and hasn't taught him anything about dog manners so it's essentially like starting a GSD pup with no other dog in the house. I would advise leaving the pup as long as possible - if the littermates are still there. If you have to get him at six weeks, be prepared not to sleep. I swear, it was like having a newborn baby in the house for a week and a half. Good luck with your puppy. I sincerely mean that! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

belladonnalily said:


> Hmmm...it seems an awful lot of posters have bitey, nervous pups they brought home at 8 weeks. But that's just my observation. Maybe its more bad genetics and less the age at which they were brought home?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Huxley actually didn't have much of a landshark stage and his nervy issues are definitely genetic (a couple of others in his litter have the same problem) but he has never bitten anyone. He has excellent bite inhibition. 

The point I am driving toward is that even with optimal circumstances one can end up with a dog with difficulties. Those odds increase considerably with a bad "breeder." Then to pile more on to the problem, there will be none of the breeder support the OP would get from a good breeder. Like the help I have gotten after I refused the offer to return him for refund or exchange (does anyone think the OP's breeder will offer to take the puppy back if there is a problem, btw?) in finding training resources etc. 

Add to that the issues that are likely to arise because of taking the puppy too early and I think it is a recipe for trouble.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It used to be normal to take home puppies at six weeks. I got my first bitch at under six weeks. She never bit anyone -- no problem whatsoever with bite inhibition or interpreting canine body language. 

I took her to a class at six or eight months and within 8 weeks, I had a dog that would pull me all over the place, to a dog that had rock solid obedience and could have passed her CD, on leash off, leash heeling, stand for exam, stays, etc. I wasn't showing at the time, once I started showing, she did her RN and placed each leg, her CGC at a show with no preperatory classes -- having never once practiced supervised separation or meet and greet with another dog, and then her CD, getting first place on each leg. 

I was no great shakes at training either. My only other dog was Frodo, who I screwed up majorly. In fact, I got him at 10 weeks, and on that day, he tackled the neighbor's full grown labrador. I thought I had so much trouble with him because I got him too old. 

I believe that dogs should be with their litter for eight weeks. Yes. And I do not see any problem with having them with the litter even longer IF the breeder is doing more in the way of socialization with them at that point. I do not see any problem with someone taking the dog home a few days early if it means they can then spend the weekend with the puppy before going back to work, or some other good reason. 

Any puppy is a gamble. 

I wouldn't want to support a breeder who is cutting corners or pushing puppies off on buyers weeks early. But I wouldn't want them to profit MORE because of this, which is what is going to happen if this buyer drops her deposit. The pup will still sell. And that deposit is a bonus. 

I used the figure $200. I don't know how much the OP gave to the breeder. Could have been $50, could have been $500. If it was $500 and the price of the pup is $1000. It is actually a pretty good incentive to continue breeding if he has a few people dump their deposits with each litter. 

Buyers will continue to support these breeders because their going rate is 5-7 hundred dollars cheaper than the going rate from most of the better breeders. And while breeders should NEVER even consider money when they do this, that's often the bottom line with buyers. They will buy a dog from a scumbag for 1000, with no health clearances on the breeding pair, with no papers, with no contract or health warranty, letting pups go at 4 weeks, and they will walk away happy because the other people they talked to quoted them $1200 or $1500.

I think the time to consider all of this is before you put down a deposit. Once you put down the deposit, then you have to wonder whether you are doing more damage by giving the breeder the deposit for nothing. 

In all likelyhood the pup will be just fine. It will have some hiccups along the way, maybe more, maybe less than well-bred puppies from great breeders. Perhaps the closer line breeding in show lines increases the likelihood of some problems that seem to plague well-bred, pampered pure-breds. I think there is give and take. Dallas only lived 9 years. Others from great breeders have had Mega-E, or heart problems that caused the death, or perianal fistulas, or bloat. And I hear all the time about dogs that came from total yayhoos that live to 14 or 15 with no problems -- yeah, got her for $75 from this guy at the junk yard. 

They are not all nervy nut jobs either. I am sure some are. One problem this site has, is that when a young adolescent dog is biting people or being overall nervy, and it is a show line dog, well it has weak nerves -- what do you expect? If it is a working line dog, oh are you giving it enough exercise. If it is a BYB dog -- bad genenetics, BYB's fault. If it is a dog from a breeder that people think are good here, then is the owner giving it the right exercise, training -- maybe its just not a good match.

Maybe I am just tired. I am not convinced the two weeks are going to make that much of a difference, sorry. But if she can get the people to let her pick up her pup last, it would be even better to have an extra week or 10 days if there are other puppies there. I do agree that if the breeder is cutting corners by getting them gone at six weeks, there have probably been other corners cut. For one thing, he probably isn't doing any shots, and that might be why he wants them out sooner rather than later. Cut out that first vet visit. I still think though that rewarding this guy with free deposits isn't going to make things better.


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

My personal preference is 10 weeks. I've done 7 and I've done 8 and now I'm hoping to do 16, but if it's a baby baby, 10 weeks would be my choice.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

selzer said:


> It used to be normal to take home puppies at six weeks.


How long ago you talking here? I've had dogs for the last 30 years, all from breeders, and they've always come home at 8 weeks at the earliest. Even when I was a young kid, I knew about the 8 week rule. 

I always figured it was common knowledge until I came on here and started seeing people getting puppies at 5-6 weeks.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I was a kid, it seemed like six weeks was pretty typical. I have heard that there is some fear period at eight and 7 weeks it ideal, some of the books I have read, encouraged 7 weeks. I prefer 8 weeks, but a few days early if there is a good reason is no issue for me. 

I just think there are bigger fish to fry. I think some dogs are more bitey than others, and will be regardless to when they come home. I hear about the bitey dogs on here and it is so foreign. Even the pups we got as kids at six weeks were never that bitey.

As for canine body language, well, that is important for some people, those that want to frequent dog parks. For others, they can probably do just fine with the dog. And there are those that are DA regardless to when they came home. 

I think that the better breeders go with eight weeks, so you may see a higher percentage of inexperienced owners, and poor genetics, and inadequate socialization from dogs homed earlier than eight weeks. It is more a combination of things and who knows which is the dominant factor in how the puppies develop.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I think it was 1967 when we got our first shepherd. We took her home at 6 weeks. My mother and I took her to obedience classes, and even showed her in conformation and juniors. She was intense, but stable. Very nice dog. 

Would I want a 6 week old puppy? No. But it's not always a disaster...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Seltzer, our puppies were never bitey either. Not the one I had as a kid, or the ones I've had since. I've never experienced the crazy landsharking that I read about. The most that my current puppy ever does/did is some herding behavior, nipping at my hands and legs if he gets wound up. He stops if I tell him to knock it off. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Darn iPad corrected your name to "seltzer". Sorry! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, I thought it was probably some auto-correct feature before I turned the page and saw your next post. 

It almost seems like we need more than one instruction manual for puppies. Some are a lot more interesting/challenging than others to raise.

It is possible that maybe there is more of an effect on some puppies than others, when exactly they break from the litter, as puppies go through fear stages at different points, etc.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Wondering what would everybody say about the common practice to bring puppy home at the 'ripe' age of 1(one!) month in the what used to be USSR?


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Big help, took a lot to not get discouraged though haha. I know this is probably going to be frowned upon because a lot of you seem very passionate about the breeder thing, but I'm not going to back away from my pup. My deposit was small nothing to sweat over, but when I made it I didn't make a commitment to the breeder I made my commitment to the pup who had no say about were she came from. I know now what my mistakes were and with the input all of you have given I can assure you my next pup will be chosen more responsibly on my end. I am going to ask the breeder if she can hold it till the 18th if there's still some of the litter there. It'd be few days shy from 8 weeks but over 7 also. I am going to go visit her on the 6th week to see how things are looking though. I hope this doesn't discourage anybody to give me advice on how to raise my dog when I have questions. You guys all seem like great people, and it'd be a great pleasure working with all of you throughout the years. I hope the best for me and my future pup along with you and your dog(s) as well. 

Not that it matters, but my dogs name will be Hessa lol. My name is Anthony, but once again thank you to everyone who's posted on here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

check and see what the law is in Nevada.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> check and see what the law is in Nevada.


It's illegal what the breeder is trying to do.

"A retailer, dealer or operator shall not separate a dog or cat from its mother until it is 8 weeks of age or accustomed to taking food or nourishment other than by nursing, whichever is later."

Nevada Consolidated Cruelty Laws


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hessa said:


> I think really my main concern is do those two weeks have the potential to make or break my dog? Like you said its a living thing and has a mind of its own. Every good living thing has it's bad moments. There's no such thing as perfect I understand that, but will it ever be out of my hands because of two weeks? Or is it still that my dog is going to be whatever I raise it to be? I don't want to do anything that's going to make my pup psychologically unstable.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Neither, it's the genetics that matter. I don't condone puppies going home at 6 weeks but I know plenty who have (or 7 weeks, including two of my own) and have been JUST fine, but these were well bred puppies, good genes, experienced owners. The two weeks are not going to "break" the puppy but if the genes aren't sound then it could exacerbate things.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Hessa/Anthony: Sounds like you made your decision. What I would do is start another thread on ideas on how to start socializing. At 6 weeks or whatever, you don't want to attach a leash and start yarding this pup around. For instance, my pup did not want to go on walks far from home initially. I wish I had respected that more. They need time to acclimate, feel confident and then take on the world in short doses. I'm sure lots of people can help here. Seek some remedial recommendations. 

Where are you in Nevada? I have a great trainer in Reno.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

There are some issues, but most are very easily worked through. I'll echo Lies and say that its all about the genetics of the dog. I brought my boy home at 6 weeks, and he's perfectly healthy and fine.

You'll probably have a little issue with bite inhibition training as it does help to have the mom or the littermates teach this to each other. But its something that is easily worked through. You'll also end up having a bit more issues housebreaking. The pup will need to go out more often, its smaller, it has a smaller bladder, you'll have to oblige to that. Still very possible to house break and I believe my boy only had a few accidents in the house.

I don't agree with allowing pups to go home before 8 weeks (now that I know better) but from my experience, and others I've read/heard about. It's not a death sentence of any sort. If the dog's genetics are fine, it will be just fine.


----------



## helensdisturbed (Nov 9, 2013)

I got my girl at six weeks due to circumstances that were inevitable so no doubt there will be some comments about that. However, I did see the parents and they were gentle natured and very calm. 

But if you do go ahead, be prepared for sleeping on the sofa for at least four weeks as they need support and comfort. These are babies and cry and whine a lot. Then get the jabs ASAP and socialise, take the pup everywhere you go and get them used to other dogs and situations. This is not an option, it's a must. Our girl is a typical gsd and had no issues, seems she mouths ( this is getting better now ) like most of the other pups on here but has no aggression at all. She attends training classes and is so relaxed she falls asleep! Maybe we were lucky but we worked hard. 
I fully understand the pros and cons of the age thing but a puppy has all the traits bred into them and you cannot change them. You must see the parents though and judge from there.

Good luck, it's hard work but rewarding. Attached is a pick of Nala at 14 weeks now.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

lol 14 weeks doesnt mean anything. from 6-12 months will really tell you what kind of dog you have. thats when they start to get more independent and start thinking for themselves. theres a reason most dogs get rehomed during these times.


----------



## helensdisturbed (Nov 9, 2013)

Noted boomer1 but you need to work hard, all dogs are different. My jack Russell was a nightmare and this breed is angelic next to him. Start as you mean to go on with any pups. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Well she's here! 6 1/2 weeks old. I'm going to have my work cut out for me, but what dog owner doesn't right? 

Looks like she'll be a dark sable? 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Adorable pup!! :wub: She does look like a dark sable. Start working with her immediately! Good luck and look forward to watching her grow!


----------



## helensdisturbed (Nov 9, 2013)

What a doll ? enjoy .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

